# So I bought some JAVA MOSS today...



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

I stopped by my LFS today, almost a daily ritual now.
They had some Java Moss, in this tiny little container (probably about 2 in x 1 in x 1 in), and it was just brown as all hell.

Ive seen pictures of the stuff, its sposed to be vibrant and green! 

So I questioned it, and even the person working seemed a bit put off by the color, but he didnt know too much about Java Moss himself.

We spoke to the manager, and she said "no no, it should be fine, its just because its contained the way it is, so its 'dormant'. once its in your tank, and more free flowing, with better light and nutrients, it should perk up and start growing".

Just curious what you guys know. Its literally 99% deep brown color. Literally like dead grass looking.

Will it go back to normal in my tank?
*
EDIT: ALSO, when I took it out of the container after I got it home, it was very condensed, it was together one small 2x2x2 clump, and that broke off into 6 nice flattened out, fairly loose 2x2 clumps.*

_For reference:_

20 Gallon
15 W Sun Glo
Dosing the water every 3 days with Nutrafin Plant Gro
AC 50 filter.
have other plants growing in there fine: Amazon Sword, Water Sprite.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought some christmas moss 2 weeks ago form KingEd completely brown, but they start growing after a weeks and the color changed to green.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Im really hoping mine will do the same. Ive set up an experiment.
I put some of my tank water in a small container, put a small bunch of the moss in there and set it in a window, unsealed.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

if you need some healthy stuff, let me know. I use it in all my breeder tanks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dont worry Java moss is one of the hardiest plant, it will be OK for sure.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> if you need some healthy stuff, let me know. I use it in all my breeder tanks


thing is, im in ontario 

but thank you


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

santum... blast it with light, Co2, and fertz... it should bounce back in no time... for your fertz i suggest dry dosing macros and micros. It helped my java moss grow like crazy... hope that helps and good luck


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

The word 'dormant' is misleading. Dying is more accurate. 

Given light and nutrition, however, it should do ok. It's tough.

Also, it ships in the mail very easily. Bag it without water, flatten, seal it up and pop it in the mail. I've sent moss to Ontario a number of times, and discovered that it can handle two weeks in the dark.


----------

